# Beans you're looking at



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm guessing many of us keep a mental list of beans we're interested in buying, or new releases that catch our eye.

I thought it would be good to start a thread with a running list of these.

Most recent additions for me are:



https://www.neighbourhoodcoffee.co.uk/shop/sweet-beans-are-made-of-this/


https://kissthehippo.com/collections/coffee/products/honduras-el-jilguero


https://strangerscoffee.com/coffee/guatemala-granada-natural


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Great idea, really needed inspiration


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

First one sounds yummy.

Does "anything from Gardelli" count? I've been on that website one too many times now, but never had their beans and kind of don't want to spend a ton in case I don't like their roasts.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

PPapa said:


> First one sounds yummy.
> 
> Does "anything from Gardelli" count? I've been on that website one too many times now, but never had their beans and kind of don't want to spend a ton in case I don't like their roasts.


His coffee is excellent if you like light roasted coffee that is.


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm currently trying to resist this Bolivian from Horsham Coffee Roasters - sounds very interesting and unusual.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

https://manhattancoffeeroasters.com/shop/diego-bermudez-filter/


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

PPapa said:


> First one sounds yummy.
> 
> Does "anything from Gardelli" count? I've been on that website one too many times now, but never had their beans and kind of don't want to spend a ton in case I don't like their roasts.


 I had one of there's 6 months ago or so. It was a natural from Uganda, called something like Mzungu.

It blew my mind.

One of those ones that really sticks with you. Recommend giving them a go, but it's only based on that one bean!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Must not buy


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

PPapa said:


> First one sounds yummy.
> 
> Does "anything from Gardelli" count? I've been on that website one too many times now, but never had their beans and kind of don't want to spend a ton in case I don't like their roasts.


 The wonderul @DogandHat are offering a Gardelli Ethiopian in this month's international subscription for - what I feel is - a very fair price. I've just added one to my existing subscription as a one off and can not wait to try it out. Well worth checking it out!

https://dogandhat.co.uk/collections/dialled-in-international


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Just really curious what this tastes like https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/single-origin/yemen/


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Zeak said:


> Just really curious what this tastes like https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/single-origin/yemen/


 Hmm... With Yemen I do wonder whether it's expensive because it's good, or expensive because it's rare and hard to import/export... I'm not going to try this one to find out, it's a bit much for me. If there's some about in the future for a birthday or Christmas treat though, maybe!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> The wonderul @DogandHat are offering a Gardelli Ethiopian in this month's international subscription for - what I feel is - a very fair price. I've just added one to my existing subscription as a one off and can not wait to try it out. Well worth checking it out!
> 
> https://dogandhat.co.uk/collections/dialled-in-international


 Damn it... I'm adding some.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

jaffro said:


> Hmm... With Yemen I do wonder whether it's expensive because it's good, or expensive because it's rare and hard to import/export... I'm not going to try this one to find out, it's a bit much for me. If there's some about in the future for a birthday or Christmas treat though, maybe!


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

It's the most wonderful tiiiiiime of the year

https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin/products/ethiopia-uraga-gomoro


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Yemeni coffee can be very interesting but wholesale prices are markedly higher than other coffees of similar quality at the moment due to local market conditions.

It is a shame as I really want to do a genuine Mocha Java blend but it will have to wait.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On this at the moment , noice...

https://www.curveroasters.co.uk/shop-coffee/Huye-espresso

Got this on order, not been to Extract for over the over 5 years. Last thing I had was a cup of excellence from Bolivuia, which was nom.

Anyway from the world famous estates of Papua New Guinea 

https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/single-origin/grass-roots-espresso/


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> It's the most wonderful tiiiiiime of the year
> 
> https://www.crafthousecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin/products/ethiopia-uraga-gomoro


 Just got an email with a 15% code off for this exact coffee @catpuccino . It's 'ETHI20' just in case you didn't get the same one


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

https://www.dakcoffeeroasters.com/shop/sonora-coffee

Mint...


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> https://www.dakcoffeeroasters.com/shop/sonora-coffee
> 
> Mint...
> 
> ...


 Mint...?! I'm curious.

Feel free to get some and let us know how it is 😉


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

BCP's new release sounds pretty special

https://brewcoffeeplus.com/products/colombia-exclusive-microlot


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks stunning, went for coffee few times in oxford, beautiful place


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/products/colombia-villa-esperanza-washed


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/ethiopia-guji-uraga-gomorow-grade-1-natural-filter-roast/?attribute_how-do-you-like-yours=Whole+bean+250g


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

https://obadiahcoffee.com/coffee/businde-burundi


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Seems one likely to hit the "blueberry muffin" flat white vibe many of us enjoy.

https://brewcoffeeplus.com/products/colombia-castillo?variant=31863556112426


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/ethiopian-tabe-burka-filter-roast/


----------

